# digital camera no longer recognized



## mares620 (Jun 5, 2006)

hi,
recently (the last week or so) my computer has stopped recognizing my digital camera. I have a G5 running in version 10.4.6 and a Fujifilm FinePix 460 camera. I had never had any problems before, usually I would plug in the camera and it would show up in iPhoto and on the desktop right away, but now no matter what I do, it won't connect. The camera says it is connected, but not the computer. I have tried switching around the plugs in the back, and also restarting, etc... but nothing's working... any advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Nige 54 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have had EXACTLY the same problem. I upload photos every week or so and SUDDENLY nothing is happening when I plug my digital camera into my MacBook Pro via the USB. Does anyone have a solution to this?


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 7, 2008)

Unplug the Camera then reset your Pram. Then try the camera again and see if that helps.


----------



## Nige 54 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I reset the PRAM but it still did not recognise it. Any other ideas?


----------



## Hughvane (Jul 7, 2008)

mares620 said:


> hi,
> recently (the last week or so) my computer has stopped recognizing my digital camera.



Same-similar problem recently with my Fuji. This advice from a camera shop - if you're using your USB cable connection a lot, there may be a buildup of dirt in the mini-USB port on your camera. Clean the contacts with a cotton bud and iso alcohol. Try cleaning inside the mini-USB plug on the cable, but it's a tricky operation. Failing all the above, you may need to resort to using a camera card reader - which is what I did until I received the advice mentioned.


----------



## sgould (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my Sony when I upgraded from 10.4 to 10.5.   It was solved by finding a software/firmware upgrade on the Sony site.

But in the meantime I found that I could get iPhoto to open as if the camera was attached, by removing the memory card and connecting it to the Mac via  a card reader.

You should also be aware that iPhoto does not sense the camera directly.  There is an intermediate application called Image Capture.  Open this and check the preferences are set to open iPhoto and also that Image Capture recognises the camera.


----------



## Nige 54 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks - I'll give it a go and see what happens. Cleaning inside the mini-USB plug might be the solution. Appreciate your advice.


----------



## Nige 54 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi guys - my camera works perfectly on my friend's MAC so clearly my MAC has an issue. We also tried a card reader and that too was not recognised by my MAC but worked immediatley on my friend's MAC. Off to the MAC store for me for professional HELP!!!


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 16, 2008)

Nige 54 said:


> Hi guys - my camera works perfectly on my friend's MAC so clearly my MAC has an issue. We also tried a card reader and that too was not recognised by my MAC but worked immediatley on my friend's MAC. Off to the MAC store for me for professional HELP!!!


It is not _MAC_; it is _Mac_. _MAC_ is an acronym for _M_achine _A_ccess _C_ode, an address assigned to devices on a network. Mac is short for Macintosh, Apple's most popular line of computers, and is an Apple trademark.

Every _Mac_ has a _MAC_ address.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 16, 2008)

MisterMe said:


> It is not _MAC_; it is _Mac_. _MAC_ is an acronym for _M_achine _A_ccess _C_ode, an address assigned to devices on a network.


Also: Media Access Control.  Just to muddy the waters!


----------



## Nige 54 (Jul 17, 2008)

OK - well now are simply showing what a nerd you are ;-)


----------



## fryke (Jul 17, 2008)

At least it's the correct answer.  Things like "I want to install Adobe Photoshop on my MAC" just don't make any sense whatsoever when "MAC" is the network card's unique address. 

Mr. Me: My MacBook has two MAC addresses: WiFi and Ethernet.


----------

